# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  strained/sprained AC joint help

## Hollcraft

I fell snowboarding about 5 weeks ago onto my shoulder, couldn't move it much so I went to the doctors and he said that I strained my AC joint. He said to take 2-3 weeks off and could get right back into lifting. Is he wrong about it being strained, all the research I have done says that I must have a sprain, not a strain. Also, I have a lump ontop of my shoulder which he said would probably stay there, so I am guessing that it is a "grade 2 seperation." Most information I have read says that I cant make it worse so if I can tolerate it to go and lift. Should I tough it out or give it a few more weeks? Will it always hurt?

----------


## ni4ni

bro, try resting your shoulder- trust me, I've had that surg x 3 and it blows the BIG johnson. you don't want to chance it.
A LUMP? Did you fracture your clav?

----------


## Hollcraft

> bro, try resting your shoulder- trust me, I've had that surg x 3 and it blows the BIG johnson. you don't want to chance it.
> A LUMP? Did you fracture your clav?


No I guess when the tendon is strained your clavicle raises up some. Now that the original swelling has gone down I can press it down and visibly see it move about 1/4 of an inch down. It kind of looks like the picture, not as prominent though, but I do think it makes me look lopsided. The doctor said it would never go back to normal  :Tear:

----------


## swol_je

I have strained both of my AC joints, thats what playing linebacker in college will do to you. The lump will NEVER go away. I messed mine up 3 yrs ago and its still there. the off time is B.S. I missed the next game but thats only 1 week. You wont make it worse, if you can deal with the pain go for it, but it will heal in about a week. I doesnt bother me anymore but its still noticeable if you know what your looking at.

----------


## swol_je

We had a QB jack his up so bad his shoulder hung down a full inch from his clavical!! It was so disgusting and still is.

----------


## Hollcraft

> I have strained both of my AC joints, thats what playing linebacker in college will do to you. The lump will NEVER go away. I messed mine up 3 yrs ago and its still there. the off time is B.S. I missed the next game but thats only 1 week. You wont make it worse, if you can deal with the pain go for it, but it will heal in about a week. I doesnt bother me anymore but its still noticeable if you know what your looking at.


Did you still feel any pain or have any other complications from it? I've been back in the gym and can do relatively light weights with it with little pain; a huge increase from 2 weeks ago. I am just worried about my bench, especially if I try to go hard at it.

----------


## swol_je

> Did you still feel any pain or have any other complications from it? I've been back in the gym and can do relatively light weights with it with little pain; a huge increase from 2 weeks ago. I am just worried about my bench, especially if I try to go hard at it.


Hell yea I still had pain, I had to wear a special pad just over that joint for acouple of weeks. I'll heal. I couldnt bench for alittle bit.

----------


## Hollcraft

> Hell yea I still had pain, I had to wear a special pad just over that joint for acouple of weeks. I'll heal. I couldnt bench for alittle bit.


I mean do you have any pain or minor annoyances from it now? Any decreased range of motion or stabilization problems?

----------


## swol_je

Nope. All good now. Im not as flexable as I was but I don't stretch as much as I did so I would'nt blame that on the injury. The stabilization is good though.

----------


## Hollcraft

> Nope. All good now. Im not as flexable as I was but I don't stretch as much as I did so I would'nt blame that on the injury. The stabilization is good though.


Man that is the best thing I have heard all week. Thanks bro!

----------

